# Need advice



## saraht (May 1, 2008)

I need some advice. Some of you may have read my story before, but if not let me catch you up. About 3 months ago I adopted a cat that I was told was spayed. Turns out she was pregnant. About 10 days later she had 6 kittens. Initially, the rescue group I got her from told me how embarrassed and sorry they were. They would take the kittens at 4 weeks if I could only keep them until then. (Now I clearly realize how ridiculous it would be to give away 4 week old kittens, but at that point, I had no idea, having never had a pet before.) Then it became 6 weeks. Then 8. Then 10. 

Well, 10 weeks is coming up on Monday, and I still haven't heard back. I find myself in a very strange position here. I have NEVER been an animal person. However, I am completely in love with these kittens. I want to do what is right for them but I also want to do what's right for me. I feel like the rescue group has been so inconsistent that even if I'm told they will take the kittens, I shouldn't give them to the group. If they've treated me this way, how will they treat the kittens? 

On the other hand, for the past 10 days I've had pictures of the kittens up all over the place, hoping that I could adopt them straight from my condo, but I haven't had a single call. (By the way, they are adorable!) 

I live in a small condo and travel with relative frequency. It simply isn't possible for me to keep my cat and her 6 kittens. I can manage the mom and one kitten, but that's all. I really don't know what to do at this point. I'm even having financial trouble keeping them all in food and litter. (I'm a grad student, aka, I have no money.) Has anyone been in a similar spot? If so, what did you do? How do I manage what is best for the kittens and what is best for me, with the understanding that I did not sign up for this, am doing the absolute best I know how to do, and desperately want the best for these innocent little bits?

I'd really appreciate any advice. 
Thanks,
Sarah[/img]


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Don't you have a Humane Society or Human Association animal rescue organization where you live?


----------



## strawberrybl1050 (Jun 19, 2008)

coaster said:


> Don't you have a Humane Society or Human Association animal rescue organization where you live?


most humane societies are putting kittens to sleep without putting them out for adoption. (or at least here). 
You might try making up flyers (with pictures) and take them to some local pet stores (here you can post them with phone numbers). You can post them in laundry mats, etc. But please make sure you screen all applicants carefully. I am not sure where you are, but I maybe would take one if I were close to you. You could also post them on freecycle.com (again, as long as you screen applicants carefully).


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

It sounds like she's already done that, without results. What Humane Soc & Assoc do varies considerably from one locale to another, so I think it's worth checking out. She's not getting anything at all from the shelter that's responsible for her predicament.


----------



## greenighs (May 1, 2008)

You can try Petfinder.com, either to post pictures of the kitties to be adopted, or to search for better adoption/shelter program in your area. 

The adoption/shelter program option is best, in my opinion, so you can 1) leave the kities with people you feel confident will keep the kitties' welfare first (spaying/neutering/shots and screening of potential adopters), and 2) you can alert them to the problem with the original rescue group so maybe they can find out what the problem is and help get it sorted.

Good luck to you and your kitties!


----------



## Pinkerbelle (Jan 21, 2008)

Maybe an ad in the classified section of the paper? We once had to re-home a sometimes agressive dog, put an ad in the paper and got a load of responses. After screening we were able to find him a great home where he became the best friend of an older, single man who loved him til the day he died and still sends us xmas cards every year. Having had this experience leads me to believe you can find some special pet owners that way. Also agree with the petfinder.com idea. Same kind of thing. I've seen people in the parking lot of Petco giving puppies and kittens away. Please don't do that. You never know what kind of person they're going to.


----------



## saraht (May 1, 2008)

*things looking up a bit*

Thank you all for your replies. I checked the Humane Society here and they are overloaded with kittens. Luckily though both my aunt and my dad are interested in adopting a kitten. They had cats growing up and loved them, but neither has had one in over 30 years. Apparently each were considering adopting a cat sometime soon, so now I have homes for 2 of them. I'm keeping 1. That leaves 3. The Petsmart here (Michigan) does adoptions on Saturday, so I'm going to see if they'll let me come. Hopefully I'll start to get some calls soon. Thanks again.


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)

Yea for PetSmart - and your relatives!!

You've done an honorable thing kiddo. I'm thankful there are people like you out there. And yes, I think it's wise to keep the kittens away from that particular rescue group.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Good going!! Say, you might tell them that kittens are best adopted in pairs. That will take two more. :lol:


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Michigan... where? Not in Marquette, I assume..there's no PetSmart here  

We would take one if our finances were in better shape.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Be careful. The petsmart here only carries pets from the humane society which would put down kittens without a second thought.... so id be careful. I woudnt blame you for bringing them and 'displaying' them for the day.... but take them home at night, for the week or whatever. If i had to thats what id do (alhough, id probably fall in love with all 6 instantly. lol)


----------

